# Medieval Fantasy World Building



## Limedragon27 (Jan 1, 2017)

Discontinued.


----------



## Fileur (Jan 2, 2017)

Seems pretty interesting. I'll be taking a look at it.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

Sounds great man, hope you like what you see. Also everyone out there don't judge to harshly, I only started this yesterday, so there's only my two nations. Still, I want to make this grow, so please do consider joining.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

Well I mean there's always going to be opposition to the furry fandom, you can't deny some of the sutff out there is incredibly cringe worthy. I think it's best to grow some very thick skin towards non-constructive criticisms. Anyway, I was thinking that in the world, anyone who's not a beast race (Elves, Orcs, Humans) should all be considered men while the beasts are just called Beast Men. There should also be some opposition between the two, either being a war or some kind of civil unrest.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

They can be, I'll give it some thought and decide later. Also that's apart of dealing with fandoms, the cringy people, and trying to be a non-cringy as possible.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> Well I mean there's always going to be opposition to the furry fandom, you can't deny some of the sutff out there is incredibly cringe worthy. I think it's best to grow some very thick skin towards non-constructive criticisms. Anyway, I was thinking that in the world, anyone who's not a beast race (Elves, Orcs, Humans) should all be considered men while the beasts are just called Beast Men. There should also be some opposition between the two, either being a war or some kind of civil unrest.



Done, made a species category. thefurryworlds.proboards.com: Species Categories | TheAnthroWorlds

Also civil unrest will very well depend on the nation in hand, it depends what the creator decides. For example one of my nations, the Thelian Empire, the majority race which would be consider anthropomorphic/beastmen, has treated humans well, but treated other humanoid and beastmen races like elves orcs and canine folk like absolute garbage. Also my nation Kingdom of Althrunia might not like any humanoids at all, since the only races there are beastfolk.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

And how will magic work?


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> And how will magic work?



For now that will depend on the nation. As long as things don't go way to overpowered god mode, nations can rely more on elemental, healing, dark/shadow, illusion, and many other forms of magic. That also depends on how opened your nation to the idea of magic, for example, my nation, the kingdom of Althrunia, is more warrioristic and magical abilities are seen as pointless and even sinful.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

Usually the practice of magic in these worlds consist with some sort of base rules. Even in something like Dark Souls Miracles and Sorceries drive from the same base power.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> Usually the practice of magic in these worlds consist with some sort of base rules. Even in something like Dark Souls Miracles and Sorceries drive from the same base power.



The idea is that these rules would be created and followed within the nations, and the rules of these nations might be very different. Usually nations would allow lighter forms of magic but shun darker forms of magic, but if the nations is controlled by a darker force per say monsters, then it would be tolerated greatly. Or maybe a military of a nation would allow dark magic to be used for military purposes, such as necromancer practices for more soldiers. These ways of dealing with magic will also influence on how nations view each other. There's also religious stuff within the nations to consider, is magic apart of the religion, or is it shunned.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> Usually the practice of magic in these worlds consist with some sort of base rules. Even in something like Dark Souls Miracles and Sorceries drive from the same base power.


But also the rule for this world is that magic can't be overpowering, there has to be some sort of limit in placed. So the one rule for the entire world is that there is a limit of power.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> But also the rule for this world is that magic can't be overpowering, there has to be some sort of limit in placed. So the one rule for the entire world is that there is a limit of power.


I think that it should be able to become overpowered, but with more power comes more sacrifice. Like let's say you can kill ten men at once, but as soon as you start bleeding you bleed out until you die. The stronger your magic, the weaker your body.


----------



## scet (Jan 2, 2017)

can i add a nation of living slime people?

i have a whole biology worked out for them and everything


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> I think that it should be able to become overpowered, but with more power comes more sacrifice. Like let's say you can kill ten men at once, but as soon as you start bleeding you bleed out until you die. The stronger your magic, the weaker your body.



Hmm, yea, I can see that, that can work. Message me and we can talk more about the magic stuff, contact info is on the site.



scet said:


> can i add a nation of living slime people?
> 
> i have a whole biology worked out for them and everything



Hmm, never imagined a nation full of slime-men. It can work though. Be sure to read the rules and important information before filling out the nation template.


----------



## scet (Jan 2, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> Hmm, yea, I can see that, that can work. Message me and we can talk more about the magic stuff, contact info is on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, never imagined a nation full of slime-men. It can work though. Be sure to read the rules and important information before filling out the nation template.


do we need to provide art


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

scet said:


> do we need to provide art


Not required, but that'd be a very good idea. I can add a thread for artwork and refs.


----------



## scet (Jan 2, 2017)

reading the rules my first thought was "Pokemon and mlp ponies cant made civilizations" what lol the mlp ponies had medieval villages and grow as a civilization into the modern world they live in today


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

scet said:


> reading the rules my first thought was "Pokemon and mlp ponies cant made civilizations" what lol the mlp ponies had medieval villages and grow as a civilization into the modern world they live in today


I know, what I meant by it is that normally feral creatures wouldn't have the abilities a humanoid or anthro would have. It deals with the realism thing.


----------



## scet (Jan 2, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> I know, what I meant by it is that normally feral creatures wouldn't have the abilities a humanoid or anthro would have. It deals with the realism thing.


but wait, ponies arent feral they can talk and think critically


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

scet said:


> but wait, ponies arent feral they can talk and think critically


When I say feral, I mean the body form despite the talking and thinking skills. The point is they have hooves, and they walk on four legs, and their appearance is more of a animal. If you wanted to do a nation of horses, I have no problem seeing a nation ran by anthro horse-folk. If you also wanted to add these anthro-horse sort of creatures as a minority of your slime-men nation, that's alright to. Just think the mlp stuff is a bit to unrealistic for this rp world, that's all.


----------



## scet (Jan 2, 2017)

well as part of the life cycle there are feral four legged slime but theyd be like pets not people


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

Kinda like the life cycle of child and adult? That example of course not with the pet thing. I think that will be ok.


----------



## scet (Jan 2, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> Kinda like the life cycle of child and adult? That example of course not with the pet thing. I think that will be ok.


yes like a kid but they dont grow up into toddlers or anything


----------



## scet (Jan 2, 2017)

wheres the templet and do i like make a profile for it?


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

scet said:


> wheres the templet and do i like make a profile for it?


Template can be found on nation list, located below the Thelian Empire. What you're going to want to do is copy it, exit out of the thread, start new thread while still in nation lost, paste the template, and fill it out.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

scet said:


> wheres the templet and do i like make a profile for it?


I'll also guide you on whatever questions you may have while filling it, then once it's done I'll read it and decide whenever to approve it or offer advice on how to fix it. After that I'll add you to the map.


----------



## scet (Jan 2, 2017)

ok i wanted to make mine around the Andes mountains but i see the other two are in Europe well there be a problem with interactions this way ?


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

Any firearms? Just medieval primitive matchlock hand canons or are there actual rifles?


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

scet said:


> ok i wanted to make mine around the Andes mountains but i see the other two are in Europe well there be a problem with interactions this way ?


If they have a advanced seafare, like the Thelian Empire, then they might be able to have some sort of relations. Like if they had land in the north Andes and around the coastline they can.



nickelbottoms said:


> Any firearms? Just medieval primitive matchlock hand canons or are there actual rifles?


Sorry, best you can get is a crossbow, there's no firearms in this world.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

Well 


Limedragon27 said:


> If they have a advanced seafare, like the Thelian Empire, then they might be able to have some sort of relations.
> 
> 
> Sorry, best you can get is a crossbow, there's no firearms in this world.


I mean the medieval time period did have firearms, so I don't see why not.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> Well
> 
> I mean the medieval time period did have firearms, so I don't see why not.


 
In the very late middle ages yea, but this is more like mid and early stuff, also elder scrolls and lotr type.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> In the very late middle ages yea, but this is more like mid and early stuff, also elder scrolls and lotr type.


Those late middle ages were still a total amount of too years, which is around 1/5 of the entire era. I think there should at least be basic matchlock hand canons. I think it would give those without magical powers a heavy leg up than they would without and would explain why not all of the kingdoms and empires are ruled by those with magical powers.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> Those late middle ages were still a total amount of too years, which is around 1/5 of the entire era. I think there should at least be basic matchlock hand canons. I think it would give those without magical powers a heavy leg up than they would without and would explain why not all of the kingdoms and empires are ruled by those with magical powers.


There are other methods then fire arms to beat those who use magic. For one mass artillery can get the job done at a far range, you have crossbows and highly skilled archers that could have poisoned tip arrows, and assassins to sneak up on a mage or wizard and get the job done that way. Non-magic using nations can still also have potions from alchemy. Also keep in mind you can also have advanced seafare, maybe not with 50 canons on each side from the 18th century, but still.


----------



## scet (Jan 2, 2017)

really if there is magic there made be no need to discover gunpowder, rule is no fire arms just dont use firearms, this isnt history class, this is an alt universe with talking animals


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

scet said:


> really if there is magic there made be no need to discover gunpowder, rule is no fire arms just dont use firearms, this isnt history class, this is an alt universe with talking animals


The animals only being slime people in a life cycle. >.>

But yea, even if a nation doesn't use magic, there are plenty of ways to gain the upper advantage. My super power nation the Thelian Empire doesn't use magic in military, rather they use brilliant seafare and large numbers, also adding very good artillery to the picture. They do use healing magic to take care of injured soldiers, but that's about it.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

With the way I look at fantasy, which is very similar to Dark Souls, I don't think of magic as an exclusive practice. You can have assassins and warriors that can also turn someone into ash with lightning from 15 ft. away. You look at something like The Warcraft Movie, anyone who didn't use magic couldn't fight it; it's simply the most difficult thing to balance one introduced. Hell, even in Elder Scrolls; anyone who wasn't a god or of dragon descent and was an incredibly powerful figure was some sort of mage. I feel that basic firearms in conjunction with things like crossbows would be the most equalizing thing. If someone's 15 ft. away from a sortm mage with only a sword, he is dead. There is no way the human body can react to lightning from that range unless you're Bayonetta.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> With the way I look at fantasy, which is very similar to Dark Souls, I don't think of magic as an exclusive practice. You can have assassins and warriors that can also turn someone into ash with lightning from 15 ft. away. You look at something like The Warcraft Movie, anyone who didn't use magic couldn't fight it; it's simply the most difficult thing to balance one introduced. Hell, even in Elder Scrolls; anyone who wasn't a god or of dragon descent and was an incredibly powerful figure was some sort of mage. I feel that basic firearms in conjunction with things like crossbows would be the most equalizing thing. If someone's 15 ft. away from a sortm mage with only a sword, he is dead. There is no way the human body can react to lightning from that range unless you're Bayonetta.


Well that's the thing, if you want, your military can mainly use crossbows in combat, so it's kinda like having fire arms. Hell, even have bolt clips and crossbows that can reload faster. Won't be to good dealing with warriors with shields and good armor, but you'll certainly get the mages down. Also if one nation had fire arms, it'd but a major disadvantage to the others, especially ones like Althrunia who uses warriors and archers.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

What about the good o'l Dark Souls exploding Crossbow bolts?


----------



## scet (Jan 2, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> With the way I look at fantasy, which is very similar to Dark Souls, I don't think of magic as an exclusive practice. You can have assassins and warriors that can also turn someone into ash with lightning from 15 ft. away. You look at something like The Warcraft Movie, anyone who didn't use magic couldn't fight it; it's simply the most difficult thing to balance one introduced. Hell, even in Elder Scrolls; anyone who wasn't a god or of dragon descent and was an incredibly powerful figure was some sort of mage. I feel that basic firearms in conjunction with things like crossbows would be the most equalizing thing. If someone's 15 ft. away from a sortm mage with only a sword, he is dead. There is no way the human body can react to lightning from that range unless you're Bayonetta.


well than dont piss off the nations with magic, and its great you feel like itd equal the playing field but sense it dosnt exsist seem like the war zone will be unfair, but life is unfair, no guns means no guns ok


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> What about the good o'l Dark Souls exploding Crossbow bolts?


I think those can go for advanced units, like a advanced part of the military which uses explosive bolts. However these explosions won't be majorly big, big enough to take out about four men, but nothing that can cause major damage to a whole field or anything. However the entire military using explosive bolts once again puts the rest into major disadvantage. They can be kinda like the Althrunian Rangers, but instead of sneaking and highly train sword combat they specialize in high class training in order to operate the weapons in other forms of combat. Explosive bolts may also be used in Ballistas, Althrunian rangers use poison dipped arrow tips for their arrows, while the Thelian imperials use fire arrows.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

scet said:


> well than dont piss off the nations with magic, and its great you feel like itd equal the playing field but sense it dosnt exsist seem like the war zone will be unfair, but life is unfair, no guns means no guns ok


We're just discussing the matter in hand, no need to but in and be rude.


----------



## scet (Jan 2, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> We're just discussing the matter in hand, no need to but in and be rude.


just seems like they want to push to be an exception to the rule


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

scet said:


> just seems like they want to push to be an exception to the rule



I'm the admin of the forum, I can handle it. I understand some people like fire arms, which I can understand. However with crossbows and the ability to modify them I don't see the need to add fire arms, it would also put every other nation to a major disadvantage.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

Well in Dark Souls they're not big explosions either, it basically causes the bold to explode into a flame that'll burn someone badly wearing very poor armor.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jan 2, 2017)

Flintlock Pistols vs Guys who can shoot thunderstorms from their fingers

Seems fair if you ask everybody else


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Flintlock Pistols vs Guys who can shoot thunderstorms from their fingers
> 
> Seems fair if you ask everybody else


Oh no, flintlock wasn't a thing before; it's all matchlock.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> Well in Dark Souls they're not big explosions either, it basically causes the bold to explode into a flame that'll burn someone badly wearing very poor armor.


That's totally fine. Sorry about that, I don't know much about dark souls.



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Flintlock Pistols vs Guys who can shoot thunderstorms from their fingers
> 
> Seems fair if you ask everybody else



Shooting big thunder storm like bolts would take a master wizard or sorcerer. You common mage would  probably shoot small bolts, which wouldn't kill someone instantly. But yea, you do make a good point,


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> That's totally fine. Sorry about that, I don't know much about dark souls.
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting big thunder storm like bolts would take a master wizard or sorcerer. You common mage would  probably shoot small bolts, which wouldn't kill someone instantly. But yea, you do make a good point,


It only takes 10 volts of electricity to stop someone's heart; lightning's dangerous stuff since it's raw kinetic energy. Also what're you doing not playing Dark Souls?! Those games are perfect....Well all except the second one.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> It only takes 10 volts of electricity to stop someone's heart; lightning's dangerous stuff since it's raw kinetic energy. Also what're you doing not playing Dark Souls?! Those games are perfect....Well all except the second one.



Still take a lot of practice and skill to be able to preform magic to kill a man, maintaining a magic based military would be very difficult, unless it's a team of necromancers summoning the dead to do their fighting for them. Sorry, my laptop is a craptop, there's no way it'd be able to run a game like dark souls. :/


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

No consoles? Anyway, it would really be like any other discipline. The thing I like about Souls is that the different kinds of magic all have some sort of weakness that can be exploited, especially in PvP.






This video might also help you out.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> No consoles? Anyway, it would really be like any other discipline. The thing I like about Souls is that the different kinds of magic all have some sort of weakness that can be exploited, especially in PvP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest it's much cheaper to build a desktop then buy one, also if you know what parts you're getting and how good they are that can go a long way. For example I'm getting a 1060 gtx, 16 gb of ram, and a 8300 fx-processor, all on my future computer, so running dark souls would be no issue. Also I would get console, if you didn't have to pay a stupid price every year to be able to actually play games online.

But yea, I definitely think there needs to be some weakness to magic types, one guy suggested the more powerful magic is within someone, the weaker their bodies are. Maybe there can also be a range limits, and armor consideration.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> To be honest it's much cheaper to build a desktop then buy one, also if you know what parts you're getting and how good they are that can go a long way. For example I'm getting a 1060 gtx, 16 gb of ram, and a 8300 fx-processor, all on my future computer, so running dark souls would be no issue. Also I would get console, if you didn't have to pay a stupid price every year to be able to actually play games online.
> 
> But yea, I definitely think there needs to be some weakness to magic types, one guy suggested the more powerful magic is within someone, the weaker their bodies are. Maybe there can also be a range limits, and armor consideration.


In Dark Souls there's something called the Magic Clutch Ring, and it doesn't lie when it says clutch. It increases your magic damage by 20% but you're 10% weaker to all damage types. So I think magic should be as clutchy. 

Also $60 a year is not that much, since the new release of a game is that much and 99% of gamers will buy multiple new releases a year.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> In Dark Souls there's something called the Magic Clutch Ring, and it doesn't lie when it says clutch. It increases your magic damage by 20% but you're 10% weaker to all damage types. So I think magic should be as clutchy.
> 
> Also $60 a year is not that much, since the new release of a game is that much and 99% of gamers will buy multiple new releases a year.



I just don't feel like paying a price every year when I can use steam for free, I also prefer pc gaming rather then console.

That can also be something we can use.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> I just don't feel like paying a price every year when I can use steam for free, I also prefer pc gaming rather then console.
> 
> That can also be something we can use.


Souls is also good inspiration. Cycles repeating, the most mighty can fall to the smallest of adversaries, what was once the greatest good is now a great scourge, all of these themes from Souls would work wonderfully.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jan 2, 2017)

I like how spears and that sort have a couple feet of phantom range, how most offensive magics are easily made useless by overpowered rolls, and how the weapons that only require you to spam the R1 being the absolute best weapons in PvP.

#greatdesign

Not the mention the bit of busted lore in 3


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

A lot of stuf


Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I like how spears and that sort have a couple feet of phantom range, how most offensive magics are easily made useless by overpowered rolls, and how the weapons that only require you to spam the R1 being the absolute best weapons in PvP.
> 
> #greatdesign
> 
> Not the mention the bit of busted lore in 3


A lot of stuff doesn't work against good players. Magic should be used as a tool rather than a main way of dealing damage. That's why it can one-shot someone potentially when it hits. Also the lore in 3 was fine.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey, all of that sounds good.


nickelbottoms said:


> Souls is also good inspiration. Cycles repeating, the most mighty can fall to the smallest of adversaries, what was once the greatest good is now a great scourge, all of these themes from Souls would work wonderfully.



All that sounds good. I was mainly using lord of the rings, the elder scrolls, and the early/mid middle ages with ancient times((Hinting why I made a Roman based civilization)), but I think we can also use dark souls as inspiration as well.


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> Hey, all of that sounds good.
> 
> 
> All that sounds good. I was mainly using lord of the rings, the elder scrolls, and the early/mid middle ages with ancient times((Hinting why I made a Roman based civilization)), but I think we can also use dark souls as inspiration as well.


Dark Souls Lore - YouTube


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 2, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> Dark Souls Lore - YouTube



So considering your your love for dark souls, what kind of nation did you have in mind for yourself?


----------



## nickelbottoms (Jan 2, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> So considering your your love for dark souls, what kind of nation did you have in mind for yourself?


Althrunia; in Dark Souls there's a certain type of magic (one of 3) magic called miracles, which its usage is obtained through faith in the gods from the age of ancients. A singular religious system being dominant would most likely reflect this since in Souls there really wouldn't be multiple tribes worshiping the Sun Goddess Gwynevere. I also like the aspect of the anthros being more dominant there since it's uncommon usually in most human-anthro things *cough* Twokinds *cough*


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 3, 2017)

nickelbottoms said:


> Althrunia; in Dark Souls there's a certain type of magic (one of 3) magic called miracles, which its usage is obtained through faith in the gods from the age of ancients. A singular religious system being dominant would most likely reflect this since in Souls there really wouldn't be multiple tribes worshiping the Sun Goddess Gwynevere. I also like the aspect of the anthros being more dominant there since it's uncommon usually in most human-anthro things *cough* Twokinds *cough*



Well, Althrunia is kinda already my nation. :/

The goal is to create your own, but you can certainly border Althrunia.


----------



## scet (Jan 3, 2017)

after starting with a certain area of territory can we send out explorers the claim other places like near by on out contaminant?


----------



## Jarren (Jan 3, 2017)

This looks neat. I'll have to check it out when I get home. Out of curiosity though, what's your endgame plan for this? Something like Nation-states?


----------



## scet (Jan 3, 2017)

Jarren said:


> This looks neat. I'll have to check it out when I get home. Out of curiosity though, what's your endgame plan for this? Something like Nation-states?


i think thatd be so cool


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 3, 2017)

scet said:


> after starting with a certain area of territory can we send out explorers the claim other places like near by on out contaminant?


You'll have to talk with me about that.



Jarren said:


> This looks neat. I'll have to check it out when I get home. Out of curiosity though, what's your endgame plan for this? Something like Nation-states?


Pretty much, building a nation up and doing diplomacy rps with other players.


----------



## scet (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm procrastinating, I'm drawing my flag and territory lines and not filling out the template


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 4, 2017)

scet said:


> I'm procrastinating, I'm drawing my flag and territory lines and not filling out the template



It'd be best if you'd fill out the template, to. :/


----------



## scet (Jan 4, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> It'd be best if you'd fill out the template, to. :/


im getting to it lol, got bits and picese done


----------



## scet (Jan 5, 2017)

im working on it, anyone else going to join?


----------



## scet (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm done what do I do with it now


----------



## that_redneck_guy (Jan 5, 2017)

ah, darn, I missed it


----------



## scet (Jan 5, 2017)

that_redneck_guy said:


> ah, darn, I missed it


No you didn't the more the married, there's only two real ones so far lots of map space to pick from


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 6, 2017)

scet said:


> No you didn't the more the married, there's only two real ones so far lots of map space to pick from



I see you posted, reviewing it now.



that_redneck_guy said:


> ah, darn, I missed it



Didn't miss anything, slots still more then opened.


----------



## scet (Jan 6, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> I see you posted, reviewing it now.



let me know what to change or do next


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 7, 2017)

scet said:


> let me know what to change or do next



Review's up.


----------



## scet (Jan 8, 2017)

Limedragon27 said:


> Review's up.


is there some where i cn draw the lines of the tribes without making them like 8 nations? i know you can only have two and the all work together against invaders but maybe it will be easier to explain there size if i can show each territory and there relations to each other. Also the way I figure it there isn't much competitions in these harsh conditions for others to come in and claim any land


----------



## AriesHausdorff (Jan 8, 2017)

scet said:


> is there some where i cn draw the lines of the tribes without making them like 8 nations? i know you can only have two and the all work together against invaders but maybe it will be easier to explain there size if i can show each territory and there relations to each other. Also the way I figure it there isn't much competitions in these harsh conditions for others to come in and claim any land


You can try an abstract visualization using a flowchart or a UML diagram. Libre/OpenOffice has nice symbols which you can easily size with high precision to represent the countries in regards o their size and also in regards to their physical location toward each other. It'sll just be blocks, but its one way.
The other is to provide comparative numbers - size and population are usually good factors - and then use the connecting lines / arrows to display the intertwined nature between the tribes.






I used that to create a social structure reference.


----------



## scet (Jan 8, 2017)

AriesHausdorff said:


> You can try an abstract visualization using a flowchart or a UML diagram. Libre/OpenOffice has nice symbols which you can easily size with high precision to represent the countries in regards o their size and also in regards to their physical location toward each other. It'sll just be blocks, but its one way.
> The other is to provide comparative numbers - size and population are usually good factors - and then use the connecting lines / arrows to display the intertwined nature between the tribes.
> I used that to create a social structure reference.



dang this is cool, thanks ill use it it looks cool


----------



## AriesHausdorff (Jan 9, 2017)

scet said:


> dang this is cool, thanks ill use it it looks cool


there are more of those diagrams here:
aries.homeftp.net: Index of /wtv_info


----------



## scet (Jan 9, 2017)

AriesHausdorff said:


> there are more of those diagrams here:
> aries.homeftp.net: Index of /wtv_info


Is there a program I can use to put my own stuff in?


----------



## scet (Jan 9, 2017)

im working on a new forum for this nation state type game


----------



## LionShy2323 (Jan 10, 2017)

Interested! The link on the first page is broken.


----------



## scet (Jan 10, 2017)

im working on the new one right now 


Renny said:


> Interested! The link on the first page is broken.


furrystate.freeforums.net: Home | Furrystate

im a little slow but ill have it up really soon i promise


----------



## AriesHausdorff (Jan 10, 2017)

scet said:


> Is there a program I can use to put my own stuff in?


Well, For those "quick and dirty"  diagrams I use OpenOffice or LibreOffice. As these programs are available for free from their respective websites and can be installed alongside any other office suite, they're quite handy.
There are tons of tools.
I use for example Latex to write my book, as all the formatting and layouting is done automatically accordingly to a 20-line configuration file.
Latex can also do diagrams. But I admit that using dedicated tools for a special task LOT easier.

I can create a small tutorial on how to use Libre or OpenOffice for creating such diagrams. The best program of these office-suites for this task is, I think, their "Draw" program.


----------

